# Samsung galaxy s3 bezel replacement.



## William321

Hi I have a pebble blue Samsung galaxy s3 and it's been bumped around and there are very deep dints and scratches all around the bezel. There are cheap bezel replacements online, but what I'm saying is, if I buy this replacement for the bezel will I have to buy a new screen so it can be placed together again? Or am I able to take the LCD glass lens and the digitizer out and install the bezel around the phone? I do know that the LCD lens is stuck to the digitizer.. Please help,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Follow and watch this here:

Samsung Galaxy S3 Disassembly & Assembly - Drop Test Repair - YouTube


----------



## William321

Thankyou, although I just want to know of its possible, I have slow crappy Internet speeds to watch YouTube videos


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You'll have to buy a whole new frame and most likely the screen if you don't want to spend hours getting it apart.


----------



## William321

I will take it apart, but I won't buy a new screen


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You may want to watch this too:

Galaxy S3 Screen Replacement - Frame Change - YouTube


----------



## William321

Thanks so much for your Time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

No problem!


----------



## croqz71

Do you know if you can use the electronics out of a Verizon galaxy S3 (SCH-i535) in the bezel of a Sprint galaxy s3? They seem to be exactly the same bezel. Only difference should be software?


----------

